# Will Oil Get Silicone Buildup Out of My Hair



## Darla (Apr 17, 2009)

http://thebeautybrains.com/ask-the-beauty-brains/

*Will Oil Get Silicone Buildup Out of My Hair*

_*EF asks: *â€œCan coconut oil remove silicones from hair? I use Ëœcone-free shampoos and conditioners, but my detangler does have Ëœcones so Iâ€™m worried about buildup. I donâ€™t want to use a clarifying shampoo (like Frederic Fekkaiâ€™s Apple Cider Shampoo) because itâ€™s too harsh. Can I use coconut oil to get rid of the Ëœcones instead?â€ _

_*The Right Brain Responds:*_



Coconut oil is a good moisturizer for hair (itâ€™s one of the few oils that have shown to penetrate into the cortex. What, you didnâ€™t know that? Then you should have read our previous coconut oil post!)

However, natural oils are NOT good solvents for silicone. Thatâ€™s because plant and mineral oils are based on carbon while silicone is based on the element Silicon. Just like oil and water, oil and silicone donâ€™t mix. So, youâ€™ll still need to use some kind of shampoo to wash those â€˜cones out. The good news is, most light detanglers donâ€™t use the high molecular weight silicones that give you the buildup. A regular shampoo should be fine for you. If your current detangler is too heavy, change to one that doesnâ€™t have dimethicone.

*Similar Posts:*


Are Silicones Bad For Your Hair? 
How Do I Get Silicone Off My Hair?
Are Silicones Bad For Long Hair?
How Honey Helps Hair
Now You Can Use Silicone Foundations and Still Avoid Acne


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 17, 2009)

Clarifying shampoo's are the only thing that will completely remove silicones.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 17, 2009)

I love the Beauty Brains! Thanks for sharing Darla


----------



## Darla (Apr 17, 2009)

i love coconut oil


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 17, 2009)

Neutrogena has a clarifying shampoo that is incredible, it will wash out any junk in your hair and leave your hair so soft and shiny you won't believe it's that same hair! I love it!


----------

